# Could the next big attack be right in our own backyard?



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Do you think maybe television broadcasts could hold a virus of some sort, like a virus that affects your mind or brainwashes you? We have so many defenses for dealing with physical attacks, I'm worried that terrorists will evolve their methods and use this kind of stuff. Like for example they pay for a late night broadcast of a paid programming, and put in subliminal messages that mess with your central nervous system. 

Who knows how far off this technology is, but I would probably be a little bit careful with tv watching and stuff like that if this becomes a possibility with all our new technologies like virtual reality and stuff now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A nation-destroying disease has already been spreading through the TV, as well as movies and music.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A virus, no, but propaganda? Yes. They have websites already, and what you see there, is about what they have to offer. They are creeps, and thugs, and they kill whoever they can; they are not into subtleties, so, I would not worry about that.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Subliminal messaging has been around for many years.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Subliminal messaging has been around for many years.....


I know, it keeps telling me to buy more guns and ammo.

It has been doing it for decades to me since they figured out how to modulate a sub carrier with the message.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

healthyprepper said:


> Do you think maybe television broadcasts could hold a virus of some sort, like a virus that affects your mind or brainwashes you? We have so many defenses for dealing with physical attacks, I'm worried that terrorists will evolve their methods and use this kind of stuff. Like for example they pay for a late night broadcast of a paid programming, and put in subliminal messages that mess with your central nervous system.
> 
> Who knows how far off this technology is, but I would probably be a little bit careful with tv watching and stuff like that if this becomes a possibility with all our new technologies like virtual reality and stuff now.


I would say this is 100% true! Infowars has exposed many of these and I assume we'll only see more with Netflix and such.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I would say this is 100% true! Infowars has exposed many of these and I assume we'll only see more with Netflix and such.


Got a link to InfoWars talking about people being infected with a virus through the TV?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The trolls are out in force, lately.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> Got a link to InfoWars talking about people being infected with a virus through the TV?


I think he meant metaphorically. Like people being told what to think by the news, media, etc. and too much tv watching turning our brains to mush. I was talking about an actual virus though, one that attacks the central nervous system.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

How do you transmit a virus through radio waves?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The only virus I’ve caught so far is a cold, I watch tv and read these threads and I still think the same today as I did yesterday , the only virus I can get from my tv or computer is if someone else has a cold and used my remote or my tablet. Brainwashing isn’t a virus,it’s a method to instill an ideology......JMO....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> I think he meant metaphorically. Like people being told what to think by the news, media, etc. and too much tv watching turning our brains to mush. I was talking about an actual virus though, one that attacks the central nervous system.


He didn't say metaphorically and there was no indication of that, but now that you directed your friend to react that way...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think any subliminal messaging today would not be emanating from the television, but from those GD I phones, of which I don't own..

Both video and from audio through the earphones, 

look at the assholes with their faces plugged right into them, unconscious to their surroundings.

There are Darwin awards handed out by the bushel to those idiots.

Best one I saw was a guy texting while driving his new truck (still had the dealer sticker on rear window) at 50 mph, 

went right off the road and into a ditch shedding undercarriage parts in the process, 

Looked like an ME-109 breaking up under fire from Browning ANM2 50's.

Drove right on by, no good Samaritan here just like I am against the use of Narcan, 

these people bring it on themselves, no sympathy from me.

Addicts with 3 or 4 hundred dollar a day habits, get the money where? I rest my case.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> Got a link to InfoWars talking about people being infected with a virus through the TV?






There are quite a few but here's one from a while back


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> There are quite a few but here's one from a while back


Nope. That is not about spreading a virus through the television. 
What you and Jones are saying is one of the many reasons I believe the television is the a huge threat to society.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

healthyprepper said:


> Do you think maybe television broadcasts could hold a virus of some sort, like a virus that affects your mind or brainwashes you? We have so many defenses for dealing with physical attacks, I'm worried that terrorists will evolve their methods and use this kind of stuff. Like for example they pay for a late night broadcast of a paid programming, and put in subliminal messages that mess with your central nervous system.
> 
> Who knows how far off this technology is, but I would probably be a little bit careful with tv watching and stuff like that if this becomes a possibility with all our new technologies like virtual reality and stuff now.





Randy Lahey said:


> I would say this is 100% true! Infowars has exposed many of these and I assume we'll only see more with Netflix and such.


Same person?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I am surrounded by family and others who watch network fakenews and swear by it. 
"They couldn't say it if it's not true!"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If it is in my back yard they are screwed. I have a good 1/2 mile stand off range. And this is not a Gun free zone.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> If it is in my back yard they are screwed. I have a good 1/2 mile stand off range. And this is not a Gun free zone.


Your guns are capable of ridding you of a virus?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

As much as a virus can be transmitted via radio waves.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Coastie dad said:


> As much as a virus can be transmitted via radio waves.


can't now, but could in the future. The world changes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> The only virus I've caught so far is a cold, I watch tv and read these threads and I still think the same today as I did yesterday , the only virus I can get from my tv or computer is if someone else has a cold and used my remote or my tablet. Brainwashing isn't a virus,it's a method to instill an ideology......JMO....


 I caught a virus from reading too many of rstanek's posts. Now all I want to do is eat corned beef & cabbage. Go figure.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

healthyprepper said:


> can't now, but could in the future. The world changes.


Send me a pm when it becomes viable. Until then, you need to get this sci fi crap out of your head, and learn real prepping skills. And buy a first aid kit. A comprehensive one. Reality may bite you in the ass real hard one day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> Your guns are capable of ridding you of a virus?


 You sir are a nut case. Come on back to the real world.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It would be handier in my own backyard.

If I wanted to eliminate a jihadist or a banger now, I have to put on heavy Tyson boots, a warm jacket, fire up the F-150, and risk my llife amongst other degenerates at the mall.

In my own back yard I would not only be aware of the terrain, but I could set booby-traps, and shoot them from my deck in my skivvies.

And remember, this is the 'burbs. If I miss one of them, the local cops will arrest him and confiscate his Kalashnikov for "noise abatement." Can you imagine Achmed getting a stiff prison stretch because he's unaware of white privilege?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> Nope. That is not about spreading a virus through the television.
> What you and Jones are saying is one of the many reasons I believe the television is the a huge threat to society.


That's the real deal Denton. You need to watch more InfoWars and inform yourself of the problems in this country. They're trying to control our minds. Check it out!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

In thinking about this virus issue I figured that if a person was to have an implant installed connected to the nervous system that had a computer chip and also would have to be connected via a wireless device could be conceivably hacked which in turn could effect the function of the implant, but to transfer a digital virus and have it turn into a organic virus to affect a person biologically, probably not, this is nuts, I have to much time on my hands.......


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Why feed the trolls?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Why feed the trolls?


Because they don't bite as hard as you do! (or know how to use a sword) :devil:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> In thinking about this virus issue I figured that if a person was to have an implant installed connected to the nervous system that had a computer chip and also would have to be connected via a wireless device could be conceivably hacked which in turn could effect the function of the implant, but to transfer a digital virus and have it turn into a organic virus to affect a person biologically, probably not, this is nuts, I have to much time on my hands.......


Organic viruses are soooo 2017. You're behind the times, sir. Please try and keep up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

healthyprepper said:


> Do you think maybe television broadcasts could hold a virus of some sort, like a virus that affects your mind or brainwashes you? We have so many defenses for dealing with physical attacks, I'm worried that terrorists will evolve their methods and use this kind of stuff. Like for example they pay for a late night broadcast of a paid programming, and put in subliminal messages that mess with your central nervous system.
> 
> Who knows how far off this technology is, but I would probably be a little bit careful with tv watching and stuff like that if this becomes a possibility with all our new technologies like virtual reality and stuff now.


I knew it! The Russians are transmitting viruses through the TV!

You need to report this to the FBI.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I knew it! The Russians are transmitting viruses through the TV!
> 
> You need to report this to the FBI.


Those damned Russians again! :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> That's the real deal Denton. You need to watch more InfoWars and inform yourself of the problems in this country. They're trying to control our minds. Check it out!


Dude, you don't know me. Alex Jones was four years old when I was reading Trilaterals over Washington.

You'd better learn your audience before you start offering them advice.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> Dude, you don't know me. Alex Jones was four years old when I was reading Trilaterals over Washington.
> 
> You'd better learn your audience before you start offering them advice.


https://www.infowars.com/ Check out the site and see for yourself buddy!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> https://www.infowars.com/ Check out the site and see for yourself buddy!


What is it with you and Infowars? Do you think I am not aware of it? Do you think any of us aren't?

I remember when he was posting images of NATO sites, claiming they were FEMA camps. How do I know they were NATO sites? Take a guess.

The blowhard who seems to have a man crush on Flaming Milo the Pedo isn't on my top ten things to watch, today.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> You'd better learn your audience before you start offering them advice.


I doubt that is ever going to happen. For instance...

One of my best customers bought a sports car for his kid. The kid never drives it. He relates that buses go wherever he wants, and he can listen to music or podcasts in transit.

Additionally, I asked one millennial to take apart a broken toaster and fix it for practice. Most are assembled with four fasteners and the problem is either the coils or the connection to the coils.

The kid asked me why he should bother, as toasters are nine bucks apiece.

So here's my conclusion, Denton. You are not a smart-phone or a computer or a viral, trending message. You are an older living being with callouses, not circuit boards.

As I once wrote, I saw a picture of a basement of a company in Moscow during the early age of personal computers. It was jammed to the rafters with "non functioning" IBMs and printers. Being an old mechanic during the life of the Shovelhead, I would have taken two of the similar models apart, because usually Part A is broken in one and Part B is broken in the other. However, Moscow was buying new computers because no one there can fix anything but a tractor.

When I am in The Dane County Infirmary (or prison), and a millennial in a self driving car hears the engine stop and warning lights come on, who's going to fix it? My guess is that he'll call somebody on his smart-phone, which is monitored by jihadists, who will arrive to behead him.

He cannot fix a toaster, he won't be able to fix a self-driving car that is more circuitry than motor, and personal firearms are evil.

This is the reason he never learned who you are.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen,

This is serious and sincere so listen well...I've been noticing for some time now that @The Tourist is someone with a TON of knowledge and experience and should be listened to and learned from.

Thank you Sir for being part of our community! :vs_clap:

Slip


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> What is it with you and Infowars? Do you think I am not aware of it? Do you think any of us aren't?
> 
> I remember when he was posting images of NATO sites, claiming they were FEMA camps. How do I know they were NATO sites? Take a guess.
> 
> The blowhard who seems to have a man crush on Flaming Milo the Pedo isn't on my top ten things to watch, today.


It's a solid site with plenty of great information. I've learn a lot so far.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> This is serious and sincere so listen well...I've been noticing for some time now that @*The Tourist* is someone with a TON of knowledge and experience and should be listened to and learned from.
> 
> ...


That ^^ x10, and something I have known for quite a while. 
Same applies to you, Sir Slippy of the Pike clan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's a solid site with plenty of great information. I've learn a lot so far.


I'm sure you have.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy, I appreciate the kind remarks. But let me give you a little background on this "knowledge." 

My riding buddies all used to comment on the girls that wound up on the back of my bike, and they wanted to know "the secret."

I told them it was easy to find a girl--you get your face slapped by nine others.

In other words, I can figure out the right reason now because I failed so often as a younger man.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tinfoil hats are the cure.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Nope. That is not about spreading a virus through the television.
> What you and Jones are saying is one of the many reasons I believe the television is the a huge threat to society.


And the message of promiscuity through MTV and HIV increase are not linked?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's a solid site with plenty of great information. I've learn a lot so far.


Sockpuppet spamming for infowars?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's a solid site with plenty of great information. I've learn a lot so far.


OK ....... like what? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Have not logged in for a few days, this is a better read than the Sunday morning Huffington Post (insert sarcasm here). I have tried to watch some of the Info Wars pod casts in the past. Alex Jones if far out there to say the least. And these two trolls, Health prepper and the other tooting the kiddy horn for Alex Jones.... sheesh. But anyhoot, Glad I am a jack of all trades, I can fix a toaster and a CNC Machine. I can swing a hammer and turn a wrench. I roll my own ammo, and repair my own weapons. Ok you two trolls, now just pack your bags and move along kiddies, you two have been made.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> Ok you two trolls, now just pack your bags and move along kiddies, you two have been made.


Soon enough, the cats are playing. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

MkUltra?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

preppermyA said:


> MkUltra?


Have to have one first.


----------

